# Parts interchange listing



## Chaosracing (Nov 23, 2010)

I am in need of a crankshaft for a Tecumseh HM80-155630W. I found by dumb luck a couple of other Tecumseh engines that use the same crankshaft. But I was wondering if there is someplace where I could put in the part number (36283A) and have it give me a list of Tecumseh engines that use that crank.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Doing a Google search,I found this site that may be of help.Seems to list all the engines that P/N 36283a will fit.Hope this helps.

http://www.pullstartparts.com/pages/parts/viewbybrand/91/TecumsehPowerCompany.aspx


----------

